# 2011 Rocky Mountain Rafts on Sale!!



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We've got a few 2011 RMRafts to move before the 2012 models arrive next week. Click here for availability and prices.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Only 2 13' and 1 12' 2011 RMRafts left.*

Last chance for the 2011 Rocky Mountain Raft clearance sale. Two 13' and one 12' left. Click here for prices. 

2012 models arrive next week at regular retail price. Click here for details.


----------

